# 89 200 no spark, please help



## urluzn2 (Dec 26, 2002)

I dont know what else to look for. Changed distributor, cap,rotor, coil,plugs. Any ideas? Ignition Control Module,but isnt that inside the computer on this car?. 89 200 turbo. Need input, thx


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: 89 200 no spark, please help (urluzn2)*

There are a couple options off the top of my head.
(1) Hall Sender - In the Distributor
(2) Did you check the fuses?
(3) Did you try to get the codes?
Be sure to write back
And the most helpful Old-audi site in the world = http://www.sjmautotechnik.com


----------



## urluzn2 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: 89 200 no spark, please help (Twistedaudi)*

Yeap checked every fuse, new distributor, coil. Cant think of anything else but computer.


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: 89 200 no spark, please help (urluzn2)*

The computer is a real possibility. I Don't suppose you have a parts car you can swap it for.
If its not those problems (more or less the basic stuff) then its over my head. 
Go to http://www.audiworld.com/forum/v8.html There's some pretty genuine experts with these things there that should be able to help you some more. Goodluck.


----------



## schnell20v (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: 89 200 no spark, please help (urluzn2)*

Are you sure the distributor is turning when you are cranking? Or maybe you have a bad speed or reference sensor.


----------



## urluzn2 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: 89 200 no spark, please help (schnell20v)*

Im not even getting spark out of the coil. Pulled the coil wire to see spark and none.That is the only thing I havent changed is wires. The car has been sitting awhile(4months). Turned it over with it in gear and it started once, checked timing (ran smooth)and now wont start. Oh yea and the timing pin on flywheel is new and I even checked to make sure it is still there.


----------



## urluzn2 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: 89 200 no spark, please help (schnell20v)*

I guess the reference sensor is a possibility.


----------

